# Borneo Sucker died



## FairyRose (May 14, 2012)

I brought 3 Borneo Suckers at the weekend, 2 looked lovely with really strong patterning, the other looked a little pale but was a lot smaller. The water was perfect when I put them in, and also yesterday when I tested it. I have an air line which is on most times during the day.
Tonight I found one of the big ones had died , after I netted him out and had a closer look nothing seemed physically wrong. I was wondering if anyone has had something similar happen before?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

My guess would be low oxygen. Even a filter and a bubbler might not be enough for hillstream loaches (aka borneo suckers). 
How warm is your water? The warmer it is, the harder it is for it to stay oxygenated, and Hillstreams are used to living in fast moving mountainous streams, so they would ideally have a cooler tank with a powerhead for current.


----------

